# Dodge Charger



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I was out browsing 2 local Dodge Dealerships today to get a look at the Charger. Dealer 1 had 2: one silver, one gray both stickers read 32,465. I went to Dealer 2, they had 2 black ones. Sticker on one read 33,640, and sticker on the 2nd one read 35,740. All of them had one thing in common, they are friggin FOOGLY. They really do look like pissed off frogs. All had 18" TOURING tires with the chromed valve stemmed covers. How many of them have you replaced over the years as they mysteriously grew legs and walked away from your cars? All had leather seats, smooth and squared looking. All white cluster gauges, all automatic with only a D for the drive gear, even though the sticker said automatic 5 speed, the gear shift only had P-N-D. The exterior kind of resembles the Chrysler 300 with the low roof line to the windows. They all had chromed duel exhaust tips, and all were sporting the 5.7 Hemi. None of them had a gas guzzler tax attached to the sticker. It truly does look like an abortion. I am now calling Dodge dealers Abortion Clinics. I saw the pictures of the Charger concept car, and I for the life of me cannot understand why Dodge abandoned that design for this one. They turned the Dodge Charger in to a family sedan..The GTO is the standard all the other muscle car rebirths will be compared to.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

IMHO the 300 ; magnum ; and charger each have some nice features (up to 6k of options ) but I could never get over the Front ends. Daytona version looks almost ricer. The SRT-8's will add to the retro HP wars (should get the gas tax then) but the non-movable MSRP's are high and dealers will want premiums. The 2 door challenger will be added soon and maybe it won't have the Truck front end. At least Dodge is trying new vehicles , Ford is very risk adverse now , but GM/Pontiac is delivering


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Saw one last weekend. Not as hideous as in photographs -- but that ain't saying much. Can't imagine how that got out of the design studio. Real shame the Charger name got plastered on it.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Lets not forget the quality of the door panels and dashboard. This stuff is rock hard, injection molded plastic. Check out the speaker grills on the doors. I think the K-cars had better dash boards, its amazing to me that buyers will accept that kind of cheap garbage in a vehicle with that sticker price. My old KIA had better materials to make up the dash.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I don't find the design to be repugnant at all. 

I find it mildly unappealing. 

It looks like a grocery getter to me - it doesn't hint at anything sporty or sleek.


----------



## goatsandstrats (Jul 2, 2005)

About 2 weeks ago on a Friday afternoon, I went to local Pontiac dealer and test drove a 05 GTO. Haggled to within 1000 bucks on trade on my 02 Camaro. Next morning, Sat, stopped at Dodge Dealership to check out the Charger. Only one on lot, with that slap stick thing auto transmission. Salesman got the keys and off we went. It's about a mile to the interstate but by time I got there I knew there was no comparison with the GTO. I liked my 4 speed automatic in my V6 camaro better, the interior seemed cheap and like something from long ago, plain, unappealing, I felt like i was driving a boxy family sedan, didn't care for the looks outside or inside and it had FOUR doors..... Though ready to turn around and not even go on the on ramp to interstate, did so anyway (as much as a courtesy to the salesman). He knew I was disappointed in the car,,, and after getting on the interstate and making comment like (not exactly what i want), (in reality, nothing like I wanted) and saying how plain it was, the salesman agreed, saying they were very disappointed in the car, etc. So... to the Pontiac dealer, where I walked in and told the sales manager (who I had purchased an used 2000 Grand Am from previous year for my daughter,,, to quit being so hard headed,,, him crying to salesman, he's here to beat me up.. then said, what do we need to do.. said split the difference in the what I wanted on trade and his offer,,,he said okay,,, it'll take and hour to hour and 1/2 to get paperwork ready... I said, I'll drive the GTO for and hour and 1/2 and if the motor and transmission doesn't fall out, I'll write you a check.. When I returned, wrote the check, drove it off the lot and never looked back... Love the GTO, hated the Charger.. and not regret that I couldn't find a Mustang GT to drive... Once you feel the goats power, you'd not be satisfied with a Charger (and I feel pretty sure the GT either.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I really hate what Dodge did with the new Charger... I mean they are fugly! I really liked the old chargers too, almost as much as the old goats.

Yeah though, you won't find another car at all equal to the GTO unless you're willing to spend $45k-$50k for a vette or $80k+ for any other car in my opinion.


----------



## MuhThugga (Jun 26, 2005)

The GTO is a far better vehicle than the Charger, yes.

However, the SRT-8 Charger will be a serious competitor to the GTO boasting a 6.1L Hemi engine.
The reason that there are no manual Chargers/300Cs/Magnums is because DCX currently does not have a manual transmission that can bolt up to and handle the power of the Hemi. In 2009 the Dodge Challenger will be rereleased on the same platform as the Charger but as a coupe, and they should/better have a 6 speed transmission matched up to the Hemi by then.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MuhThugga said:


> The GTO is a far better vehicle than the Charger, yes.
> 
> However, the SRT-8 Charger will be a serious competitor to the GTO boasting a 6.1L Hemi engine.
> The reason that there are no manual Chargers/300Cs/Magnums is because DCX currently does not have a manual transmission that can bolt up to and handle the power of the Hemi. In 2009 the Dodge Challenger will be rereleased on the same platform as the Charger but as a coupe, and they should/better have a 6 speed transmission matched up to the Hemi by then.


I was a big fan of the Charger and Challengers back in the late 60-70's. I sure hope the Challenger looks more respectable to their heritage than does the Charger. I am eager to see the concept car for the Challenger. But then again the Charger concept car was never built. Shame too, cause from what I saw of it, it is outstanding looking.


----------



## MuhThugga (Jun 26, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> I was a big fan of the Charger and Challengers back in the late 60-70's. I sure hope the Challenger looks more respectable to their heritage than does the Charger. I am eager to see the concept car for the Challenger. But then again the Charger concept car was never built. Shame too, cause from what I saw of it, it is outstanding looking.


Amazingly enough, that 1999 concept was also a four door vehicle, but it still had the two door stance to it which made it look amazingly sweet. If they built that, then I would not be selling my Stratus R/T in hopes of getting a GTO. I'd have a Charger R/T already.

I saw some sketches of the Challenger. Again, these are just sketches and the front end looks like something Ray Charles designed.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Now that ain't bad looking.... The front end kinda looks like foreskin  looks like it needs circumcised, the side shot of it kinda looks a little like the Charger concept car. If they stick to that or close to it, that will be sharp. It has the Challenger R/T lines to it. 

Imagine Bo, and Luke Duke being chased by Cletus in the new Dodge Charger..... Which Door would the number 01 be painted on, front, back, or middle or both? I think ya'd have a better chance of pickin' up Daisy in the Goat than the Charger.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much about the hemi charger, because if I'm correct the new charger ways more than the GTO. So I don't think it will be quite as good as our goats. Also I think the aerodynamics on the new charger suck


----------



## MuhThugga (Jun 26, 2005)

^^True

However, apparently the SRT-8 Charger handles like a monster.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

goatsandstrats said:


> About 2 weeks ago on a Friday afternoon, I went to local Pontiac dealer and test drove a 05 GTO. Haggled to within 1000 bucks on trade on my 02 Camaro. Next morning, Sat, stopped at Dodge Dealership to check out the Charger. Only one on lot, with that slap stick thing auto transmission. Salesman got the keys and off we went. It's about a mile to the interstate but by time I got there I knew there was no comparison with the GTO. I liked my 4 speed automatic in my V6 camaro better, the interior seemed cheap and like something from long ago, plain, unappealing, I felt like i was driving a boxy family sedan, didn't care for the looks outside or inside and it had FOUR doors..... Though ready to turn around and not even go on the on ramp to interstate, did so anyway (as much as a courtesy to the salesman). He knew I was disappointed in the car,,, and after getting on the interstate and making comment like (not exactly what i want), (in reality, nothing like I wanted) and saying how plain it was, the salesman agreed, saying they were very disappointed in the car, etc. So... to the Pontiac dealer, where I walked in and told the sales manager (who I had purchased an used 2000 Grand Am from previous year for my daughter,,, to quit being so hard headed,,, him crying to salesman, he's here to beat me up.. then said, what do we need to do.. said split the difference in the what I wanted on trade and his offer,,,he said okay,,, it'll take and hour to hour and 1/2 to get paperwork ready... I said, I'll drive the GTO for and hour and 1/2 and if the motor and transmission doesn't fall out, I'll write you a check.. When I returned, wrote the check, drove it off the lot and never looked back... Love the GTO, hated the Charger.. and not regret that I couldn't find a Mustang GT to drive... Once you feel the goats power, you'd not be satisfied with a Charger (and I feel pretty sure the GT either.


You're comparing skateboards to oranges here. They're completing different cars, were never intended to be competition for each other, and aren't marketed that way for a reason. One of the guys I work with said " your GTO is cool but you can't fit 5 people in it" to which I responded "yeah but my pickup will carry my motorcyle". Equally pointless remarks.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

MuhThugga said:


> ^^True
> 
> However, apparently the SRT-8 Charger handles like a monster.


Can't really be THAT much better, unless they're doing some really different things to the body, that thing just looks way too bulky to handle extremely well.


----------



## MuhThugga (Jun 26, 2005)

^^Who knows?

The SRT models of the DCX line-up are built for racing pruposes, or so DCX claims. There are events held where only SRT cars can join.
I think it was Car & Driver that did a comparison between the new Porsche Boxster and the new Crossfire SRT-6 and the Crossfire beat it out. Only one way to find out, though: find one and race it.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

im all for that idea


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

MuhThugga said:


> The GTO is a far better vehicle than the Charger, yes.
> 
> However, the SRT-8 Charger will be a serious competitor to the GTO boasting a 6.1L Hemi engine.
> The reason that there are no manual Chargers/300Cs/Magnums is because DCX currently does not have a manual transmission that can bolt up to and handle the power of the Hemi. In 2009 the Dodge Challenger will be rereleased on the same platform as the Charger but as a coupe, and they should/better have a 6 speed transmission matched up to the Hemi by then.


If they truely wanted to offer a manual with the car, they wouldn't have to look any further than a Tremec like every other car manufacturer does. The Viper has plenty more power than any of these cars and they use a T56. GM technically doesn't have a manual transmission either since they outsource it just like Ford does for the Mustang.


----------



## Goatacular (Jun 24, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Saw one last weekend. Not as hideous as in photographs -- but that ain't saying much. Can't imagine how that got out of the design studio. Real shame the Charger name got plastered on it.


Bo and Luke Duke would be Pissed! :agree


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a heads up, I heard that the SRT-8 auto runs 12.9's STOCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

They built this vehcile to be a sedan version of the dodge Magnum. Was reading one of the new car buyers guides for 2005 and they said they were going to make a sedan version. I guess they figure if they chnge the hood and the rear facia they can sell more units and cash in on another customer base.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Just saw a metallic orange Daytona R/T Charger with the rear wing, front chin spoiler, Hemi and Daytona flat black decals and black-out trim . . . you know what, it looked and sounded pretty darn cool. 

I hear they also get a 10HP boost over the std Charger R/T along with suspension and interior tweaks. Not as quick as the '05 Goat, but fairly close to an '04 and would be significantly more practical, but still no manual tranny . . . bummer - that kind of kills it.


----------

